# Edoardo Catemario @ Wigmore Hall



## QuattroQuarti

Edoardo Catemario will play at the Wigmore Hall on sunday 25th of March 2012.
In program music by Sor, Albeniz, De Falla, Tarrega, Hattori, Regondi and Bach.
The concerti will start at 7:30 pm.

For more information please visit the website of Wigmore Hall
http://www.wigmore-hall.org.uk/whats-on/productions/edoardo-catemario-guitar-29730


----------



## QuattroQuarti

*-10% on tickets!!*

'If you are in London on Sunday 25 March and would like to come to my Wigmore Hall recital at 19:30, just quote the code 'FACEBOOK FRIENDS' when booking and you will receive a 10% discount on the normal ticket price. This offer is only available in person at the Wigmore Hall box office, or by telephone by calling +44 20 7935 2141. I hope to see you there.'

QuattroQuarti


----------

